# Ultra Covert II



## crzymk (Mar 27, 2010)

My next purchase will be a 3" .45 ACP and will be a KIMBER. However since I do not have access till December to a gun shop, I figured I'd come to the other experts. I'm looking at the Ultra Covert II ! But what is the difference between the Custom and the Pro?? Is it the trigger pull, Teflon?? they all have Crimson Laser grips?? Can someone break it down...and if you have one any recommendations??:smt1099


----------



## Josser (Dec 28, 2009)

crzymk said:


> My next purchase will be a 3" .45 ACP and will be a KIMBER. However since I do not have access till December to a gun shop, I figured I'd come to the other experts. I'm looking at the Ultra Covert II ! But what is the difference between the Custom and the Pro?? Is it the trigger pull, Teflon?? they all have Crimson Laser grips?? Can someone break it down...and if you have one any recommendations??:smt1099


There is a 2009 Kimber Catalog on their website.There is a page where you can compare all the specs and decide. You also can call Kimber and have them mail you a 2010 Catalog,

http://www.kimberamerica.com/resources/kimber-catalog.php


----------



## kevinm783 (Aug 9, 2009)

Custom and Pro refer to the barrel length, nothing to do with the trigger pull. I've actually been looking at adding a pro size model to the collection. All the coverts come with CT lasergrips. A nice feature, I have them on my Ultra Crimson Carry II. I would recommend holding the Ultra size and the Pro size...you may find that the pro size fits your hands better if you are a bigger guy. I like the coverts because they have the tactical bad-ass look to them...good luck with the purchase!


----------



## VietVet68 (Jan 10, 2010)

I have the Pro Crimson Carry and I love the way it performs and how it feels in my hand. I'm not a big guy, 5'10" & 160lbs. and when I decided I had to have a 1911 I knew it would be a Kimber but I was concerned I would have difficulties concealing a full size and, from what I read, the performance of the gun wasn't discounted much, if at all. by going with a 4" vs 5" barrel.


----------



## crzymk (Mar 27, 2010)

*Thanks*

Well thanks for all the info. I think I will take a look at that catalog and see what they got. If anyone else has a Covert let me know how you like it as well...Thanks again!:smt1099


----------

